# Looking for Australian partner to run our business 'down under'



## Rudi L. (Jun 16, 2013)

It is always difficult to make something sound legit - among all of the crazy postings about 'easy to make lots of money'. Making money always takes time and commitment.

Having said that: are you a driven individual who wants to run a nice business from home - without any investment?

We have developed a website for online sales of prescription glasses. This is quite successful. Glasses are expensive in an optician shop, and a customer can save 80%+ by buying online.
Now we would like to expand to Australia, and are looking for someone as our one and only partner there.

Drop me a line and I will send a lot of detail about our company and concept.


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

why not just sell them online? most Australians are now buying stuff online.


----------



## Rudi L. (Jun 16, 2013)

djjase said:


> why not just sell them online? most Australians are now buying stuff online.


Sure - that is exactly what a website does. But one needs to be able to provide local support for import, distribution, returns, customers questions and the like. Also promotion in the local context is required.

These are all things which cannot be done 'remote control'. Which is why we are looking for a local partner.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Rudi L. said:


> It is always difficult to make something sound legit - among all of the crazy postings about 'easy to make lots of money'. Making money always takes time and commitment.
> Having said that: are you a driven individual who wants to run a nice business from home - without any investment?
> We have developed a website for online sales of prescription glasses. This is quite successful. Glasses are expensive in an optician shop, and a customer can save 80%+ by buying online.
> Now we would like to expand to Australia, and are looking for someone as our one and only partner there.
> Drop me a line and I will send a lot of detail about our company and concept.


This is a growth industry for the immediate future.....

So many people peering into computer screens and tiny smartphones...
I read that vision problems would be widespread amongst the current 14 - 25 yr olds later as they have spent so much time in front of the PC....

Nobody with drive and ambition interested.....?


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey I am interested. Pm me with more information if you could. Thanks


----------



## Rudi L. (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweet. They do not let me use the PM service.

my mail is r.lveld and I'm using the gmail system. Maybe you can contact me there.

Or look at post australiaglasses on blogspot.

Thanks.


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds good, I am interested and want to know more about your online business.


----------

